# Been making some deer hair bugs lately



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is something I have never been too good at, but want to get better with it. Hopefully by the end of this winter I'll have a good box of tightly spun poppers and sliders. Here's what I have been up to so far.

Some 1/0 bugs for green bass:




























And a few #2's for smallies and smaller green bass:



















I've also done a couple of #2 sliders that I don't have pics of handy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome! Love the colors. I'd bite'em. I'm gonna start this winter, as soon as fly'n season (work at WPAFB) slows down a bit. Would love to get into hoppers and poppers like this. I've been collecting some recipes and pic's.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking bugs! I too have been tying some deer hair bugs, mostly slider/ divers. For me, the hardest part is the trimming, and getting it packed really tight and dense. Those look really nice and tight. Id love to see your divers/sliders if you have time to post some pics.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

zachxbass said:


> Nice looking bugs! I too have been tying some deer hair bugs, mostly slider/ divers. For me, the hardest part is the trimming, and getting it packed really tight and dense. Those look really nice and tight. Id love to see your divers/sliders if you have time to post some pics.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This is the only slider I have a pic of as of right now, and it's unfinished in this pic.










I'm hoping to make at least one more outing on the Hocking for smallies before deer season gets here and maybe I'll get a brown bass on a hair bug.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing ties, I'd imagine they'd work great for bass. Spinning deer hair is one thing I've never been good at.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

color variations on the fruit cocktail. my favourite deer hair popper.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple from this weekend:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice flies man. I've been twisting a few myself for upcoming trips.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice fly fallen. Hard to see (for me) but is that rubber legs or some type of braid twist for the tail?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up the Deke Meyers book "Hot Bass Flies" last year, and this is a pattern I wanted to try. Finally got around to it last night. It's not finished yet, needs some more trimming, eyes added, and the weed guard secured at the eye. "Burk's Green Swamp Frog."

Pre-trimming



















Partially there


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Finished Burk's Swamp Frog:










Another #2 bug, yellow belly/green and black back:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I remain unconvinced of their ability to catch bass. you should send me a box full, you know, to confirm their something..


----------

